# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Thomas Massie Forum >  ** Official Thomas Massie Results Thread**

## nyrgoal99

Keep updating



track results at any of these links:
http://elections.nytimes.com/2012/pr...gress/kentucky
http://www.kentucky.com/2012/05/01/2...-kentucky.html
http://www.politico.com/2012-electio...012/Primary/KY

----------


## nyrgoal99

.2% Reporting

Massie- 45%
Webb-Edging-33%

----------


## liberty2012

..

----------


## NY-Dano

THOMAS MASSIE	102	42%
ALECIA WEBB-EDGINGTON	82	34%
GARY MOORE	37	15%

----------


## lib3rtarian

Alecia Webb-Edgington
133
34.7%

                                 Thomas Massie
129
33.7

                                 Gary Moore
77
20.1

                                 Marc Carey
19
5.0

                                 Tom Wurtz
15
3.9

                                 Walter Schumm
7
1.8

                                 Brian Oerther
3
0.8

                                 <1% reporting



http://elections.nytimes.com/2012/pr...gress/kentucky

----------


## tsai3904

Campbell and Kenton counties are accounting for a majority of the votes right now.

AWE is from Kenton County.

----------


## brandon

Looks like it's gonna be a close one! I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

----------


## Cardinal Red

> Campbell and Kenton counties are accounting for a majority of the votes right now.
> 
> AWE is from Kenton County.


Where are you getting that turnout data-- I don't see county breakdowns on NYT or Politico.

----------


## malkusm

Massie 37.2%
Webb-Edgington 36.8%
Moore 17.5%

0.7% reporting

----------


## NY-Dano

Thomas Massie 	268 	37.2%
Alecia Webb-Edgington 	265 	36.8%   
Gary Moore 	126 	17.5%

----------


## tsai3904

> Where are you getting that turnout data-- I don't see county breakdowns on NYT or Politico.


I estimated based on what they are reporting for the Presidential numbers.

----------


## BamaFanNKy

Massie , Thomas 	GOP 	1,572 	44%
	Webb-Edgington , Alecia 	GOP 	1,017 	29%
	Moore , Gary 	GOP 	774 	22%
	Carey , Marc 	GOP 	69 	2%
	Schumm , Walter 	GOP 	66 	2%
	Wurtz , Tom 	GOP 	56 	2%
	Oerther , Brian 	GOP 	13 	0%

Read more here: http://www.kentucky.com/2012/05/01/2...#storylink=cpy

----------


## liberty2012

..

----------


## MRoCkEd

Nice jump!

----------


## BamaFanNKy

Oddly, Massie is only on 4th district ballots but has 72 more votes than Ron.

----------


## kill the banks

nice come on Thomas Thomas Massie	1,617	44.2%
Alecia Webb-Edgington	1,043	28.5***
Gary Moore	783	21.4***
Marc Carey	73	2.0***
Walter Schumm	69	1.9***
Tom Wurtz	60	1.6***
Brian Oerther	13	0.4***
6% reporting

----------


## lib3rtarian

Thomas Massie
1,617
44.2%

                                 Alecia Webb-Edgington
1,043
28.5

                                 Gary Moore
783
21.4

                                 Marc Carey
73
2.0

                                 Walter Schumm
69
1.9

                                 Tom Wurtz
60
1.6

                                 Brian Oerther
13
0.4

                                 6% reporting

----------


## cstarace

I'm giddy. Keep it up.

----------


## Jeremy

Victory party in the chat room if any of you want to join us.

----------


## kill the banks

yeah winning Thomas Massie	1,915	44.5%
Alecia Webb-Edgington	1,279	29.7***
Gary Moore	794	18.4***
Marc Carey	148	3.4***
Walter Schumm	82	1.9***
Tom Wurtz	73	1.7***
Brian Oerther	13	0.3***
9% reporting

----------


## lib3rtarian

Very important that Massie maintains a lead of 40+%, or else there's going to be a runoff. <----correct me if I am wrong.

----------


## tsai3904

I'm pretty sure there is no runoff...plurality wins.

----------


## July

Thomas Massie 	2,517 	46.0%
Alecia Webb-Edgington 	1,623 	29.6   
Gary Moore 	958 	17.5 

12% reporting...

----------


## TruthisTreason

No run offs...    Looking good!

----------


## NY-Dano

Thomas Massie 	        3,558 	47.1%
Alecia Webb-Edgington 	2,015 	26.7%   
Gary Moore 	                1,260 	16.7%

18% Reporting

----------


## kill the banks

Thomas Massie	3,558	47.1%
Alecia Webb-Edgington	26.7%

18%

----------


## Jeremy

> Victory party in the chat room if any of you want to join us.


bump

----------


## Cardinal Red

> Thomas Massie 	        3,558 	47.1%
> Alecia Webb-Edgington 	2,015 	26.7%   
> Gary Moore 	                1,260 	16.7%
> 
> 18% Reporting


Looking very good for Thomas.  Not too much of Webb-Edgington's base (Kenton County, about 22% of the District has reported yet) but at this rate she'd have to win it huge and do very well in the counties that haven't reported . . .

----------


## Canderson

50% ?

----------


## NY-Dano

Thomas Massie 	        3,894 	46.6%
Alecia Webb-Edgington 	2,314 	27.7%   
Gary Moore 	                1,359 	16.3% 

21.8% Reporting

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

What website are you guys getting these numbers?

----------


## tsai3904

Chris Hightower's race (another RPF member)

	Hightower, Chris 	15 	58%
	Wilson, Kent 	11 	42%

----------


## BamaFanNKy

State House - District 16 - GOP Primary
1 of 33 Precincts Reporting - 3%
	Name	Party	Votes	Vote %
	Hightower, Chris	GOP	15	58%
	Wilson, Kent	GOP	11	42%

----------


## tsai3904

> What website are you guys getting these numbers?


http://elections.nytimes.com/2012/pr...gress/kentucky
http://www.kentucky.com/2012/05/01/2...-kentucky.html
http://www.politico.com/2012-electio...012/Primary/KY

----------


## NY-Dano

Thomas Massie 	        5,129 	47.6%
Alecia Webb-Edgington 	2,996 	27.8%   
Gary Moore 	                1,653 	15.3%

28.8% Reporting

----------


## lib3rtarian

Thomas Massie
5,313
47.3%

                                 Alecia Webb-Edgington
3,095
27.6

                                 Gary Moore
1,795
16.0

                                 Walter Schumm
549
4.9

                                 Marc Carey
272
2.4

                                 Tom Wurtz
140
1.2

                                 Brian Oerther
60
0.5

                                 31% reporting

----------


## economics102

If Massie wins the primary, how much of a fight is he in for in the general election?

----------


## Jeremy

> If Massie wins the primary, how much of a fight is he in for in the general election?


None.  If he wins tonight it is virtually over.

----------


## lib3rtarian

From here:





> O'Keefe, a Democrat, also expressed disappointment that outside groups were spending heavily on Massie.
> 
>  "The problem is, he's an ideologue... a tea partier. He's cutting off  his nose to spite his face," O'Keefe said. "As a county executive, he  turned down all federal money *because he doesn't think the government  should be spending money*. It's ridiculous."



EXACTLY!!!!!! YOU GO MASSIE!!!

----------


## NY-Dano

Thomas Massie 	        5,660 	47.9%
Alecia Webb-Edgington 	3,300 	27.9%   
Gary Moore 	                1,823 	15.4%  

33.9% Reporting

----------


## BamaFanNKy

Kentucky - 185 of 546 Precincts Reporting - 34%
	Name 	Party 	Votes 	Vote %
	Massie , Thomas 	GOP 	5,660 	48%
	Webb-Edgington , Alecia 	GOP 	3,300 	28%
	Moore , Gary 	GOP 	1,823 	15%
	Schumm , Walter 	GOP 	555 	5%
	Carey , Marc 	GOP 	275 	2%
	Wurtz , Tom 	GOP 	143 	1%
	Oerther , Brian 	GOP 	60 	1%

----------


## Cardinal Red

> If Massie wins the primary, how much of a fight is he in for in the general election?


He should be the overwhelming favorite, provided he works to unify the party, keeps his head down and does all of the basics without courting unnecessary controversy (You can bet the Dems will try to paint him as an extremist.) This is arguably the most Republican district in Kentucky though, and he will win barring a big upset.

----------


## tsai3904

> None.  If he wins tonight it is virtually over.


It is odd though since there are more registered Democrats in the district than Republicans but Kentuckians really don't like Democrats in federal offices.

http://elect.ky.gov/SiteCollectionDo...2/statcong.txt

----------


## Canderson

> He should be the overwhelming favorite, provided he works to unify the party, keeps his head down and does all of the basics without courting unnecessary controversy (You can bet the Dems will try to paint him as an extremist.) This is arguably the most Republican district in Kentucky though, and he will win barring a big upset.


Meaning we can move on and see if we can't get a few other candidates in

----------


## Hyperion

Alright, it's looking good! Go Thomas Go!

----------


## boat6868

Awesome!  Go Thomas!...and keep it up Kentucky...lets send a strong message to the establishment!

----------


## NY-Dano

Thomas Massie 	9,030 	46.4%
Alecia Webb-Edgington 	4,953 	25.5%   
Gary Moore 	3,921 	20.2% 

48.2% Reporting

----------


## fletcher

From Twitter




> Trey Grayson ‏@KYTrey
> 
> Have to admit that I chuckled when someone called Massie's performance so far tonight a #Randslide. Pretty apt description. I should know!

----------


## cstarace

I'm pumped up! If it's true that Massie is virtually uncontested in the general, we should be seeing him working alongside Amash in the House in ~7 months time!

----------


## Koz

> O'Keefe, a Democrat, also expressed disappointment that outside groups were spending heavily on Massie.
> 
> "The problem is, he's an ideologue... a tea partier. He's cutting off his nose to spite his face," O'Keefe said. "As a county executive, he turned down all federal money because he doesn't think the government should be spending money. It's ridiculous."


Sounds perfect to me. I'd say O'Keefe is the one who doesn't get it. We don't need our own money filtered through the Washington beauracracy.

----------


## Jeremy

Thomas just came in chat for a few minutes.  I told you all to come in, haha!

----------


## clint4liberty

Great News:  Thomas Massie, Lewis County, Kentucky Judge Executive is going to win the Kentucky Fourth Congressional District Republican Primary!!!

----------


## Hyperion

Wow the results are incredibly encouraging for the future of the Paulian movement. This was a great test fight for libertarian conservatives as this district is heavily Republican and we're dominating.

----------


## matt0611

Good to hear Thomas Massies is doing well!

We need many more liberty people in congress!

----------


## Jeremy Tyler

> From Twitter


LOL loving it!

----------


## MRoCkEd

Did we just see an RPFer become a U.S. congressman-elect from KY???

----------


## Rocco

Honestly, this is an incredible day. What an incredible achievement for our movement. 





> Did we just see an RPFer become a U.S. congressman-elect from KY???

----------


## Matt Collins

> Did we just see an RPFer become a U.S. congressman-elect from KY???


That gale force wind you feel are all the sphincters tightening up in DC

----------


## Matt Collins

> From Twitter


wow. Trey Grayson's post was _EPIC_​!

----------


## clint4liberty

The General Election vote cannot be taken for granted.

----------


## tsai3904

> The General Election vote cannot be taken for granted.


Agreed but his likely opponent, Bill Adkins, had $4,046 cash on hand and $5,500 of debt as of May 2.

----------


## Adrock

Great Job! Glad to come home to some good news!

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

It was a strong republican district before redistricting and its even more of a republican stronghold now.

----------


## Matt Collins

Tom is a graduate of MIT too. If you know anything about him you know that he's nearly a genius.

Have you ever seen his house? It's off the grid and he's building it himself, by hand!

Check out his pics and blog of it:
http://massiehouse.blogspot.com

----------


## Adrock

> I'm pumped up! If it's true that Massie is virtually uncontested in the general, we should be seeing him working alongside Amash in the House in ~7 months time!


Yah. It is true. This district is heavily Republican. The person who wins the primary goes on to an easy General Election. That is why we were all hollering early this year for everyone to get involved in the primary. This was low hanging fruit and it tastes oh so good!

----------


## boat6868

> Tom is a graduate of MIT too. If you know anything about him you know that he's nearly a genius.
> 
> Have you ever seen his house? It's off the grid and he's building it himself, by hand!
> 
> Check out his pics and blog of it:
> http://massiehouse.blogspot.com


I read Thomas' blog during Rands campaign...you can't help but be impressed with him after reading it.

----------


## BamaFanNKy

They have called it for Massie.

----------


## Jeremy Tyler

It is a Massie-mum (maximum) victory!

----------


## JacobG18

> They have called it for Massie.


How is Chris Hightower doing in his primary?

----------


## BamaFanNKy

> How is Chris Hightower doing in his primary?


He's up but the # reporting is all funky. He was up 52-48 in Logan last time I checked. Should have final #s from there in 20 minutes.

----------


## Spoa

Congratulations Thomas Massie. I hope that you will know I am proud of you and all your hard work. Don't forget to fight everyday for Life, Liberty, and the Pursuit of Happiness!

----------


## tsai3904

If you haven't already done so, please like his Facebook page:

http://www.facebook.com/ThomasMassieforCongress

----------


## lib3rtarian

Congrats Thomas Massie! Do us proud. Keep the legacy of Ron Paul ALIVE! We expect nothing less from you!!!

----------


## tsai3904

Chris Hightower leading 80 votes to 71 votes.

----------


## Jeremy

You know it's a Massiecre when Thomas gets 45% in Boone and Gary only gets 29%

http://cincinnati.com/blogs/nkypolit...rcent-of-vote/

----------


## Sola_Fide

What a victory for the grassroots!  This is amazing!

----------


## BamaFanNKy

All but 2 precincts reporting in Logan. Christopher Hightower for State Representative 332-282.

----------


## tsai3904

100% reporting

Chris Hightower 412 53%
Kent Wilson 359 47%

Congratulations Chris!

----------


## Sola_Fide

> All but 2 precincts reporting in Logan. Christopher Hightower for State Representative 332-282.


Woohoo!  Go Chris!

----------


## Sola_Fide

> 100% reporting
> 
> Chris Hightower 412 53%
> Kent Wilson 359 47%
> 
> Congratulations Chris!


Congratulations!

Double whammy!

----------


## MRoCkEd

> 100% reporting
> 
> Chris Hightower 412 53%
> Kent Wilson 359 47%
> 
> Congratulations Chris!


Congrats Chris!!!

What's the general look like?

----------


## BamaFanNKy

State House - District 16 - GOP Primary
33 of 33 Precincts Reporting - 100%
	Name	Party	Votes	Vote %
	Hightower, Chris	GOP	412	53%
	Wilson, Kent	GOP	359	47%

----------


## BamaFanNKy

> Congrats Chris!!!
> 
> What's the general look like?


A f***in' Battle. NEED Big $$$

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

Woohoo! Chris and Thomas won!

----------


## Jeremy Tyler

> A f***in' Battle. NEED Big $$$


We to support him on this one!  Make Kentucky the truly free state!

----------


## BamaFanNKy

Seriously, she's a 2 term state Rep with lobbyist cash. Although, I'm working back channels on info on her. We need cash to spread the message and boots on the ground.

----------


## Karsten

> A f***in' Battle. NEED Big $$$


MOST congressional districts in this country are NOT competitive.  You're either almost certain to win or almost certain to lose. The cook PVI for the district is R+14.  The general is thus a lock.  The republican won 70% to 30% in 2010.  I'm not discouraging fundraising though, for purposes of raising money for liberty. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kentuck..._district#2008

----------


## BamaFanNKy

> MOST congressional districts in this country are NOT competitive.  You're either almost certain to win or almost certain to lose. The cook PVI for the district is R+14.  The general is thus a lock.  The republican won 70% to 30% in 2010.  I'm not discouraging fundraising though, for purposes of raising money.  
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kentuck..._district#2008


Dude, keep up. We're talking Chris Hightower.

----------


## Krzysztof Lesiak

This is really GREAT and UPLIFTING news! rEVOLution!!

----------


## Brett85

Great news!

----------


## clint4liberty

> 100% reporting
> 
> Chris Hightower 412 53%
> Kent Wilson 359 47%
> 
> Congratulations Chris!


Who is the Democrat challenger in this Kentucky State House race?

----------


## BamaFanNKy

> Who is the Democrat challenger in this Kentucky State House race?


Martha Jane King. A Neo-Con, Lobbyist loving dem.

----------


## BamaFanNKy

This is what I had for her after last years file:

Martha Jane King’s Record:



Higher Taxes

-          $354,000,000 in annual tax increases ($159M in RS09 HB 143 and RS09 HB 144; $11M in RS09 HB 347; $184M in RS10 HB 290, again in RS10 HB 530)

-          Voted 9 times for new taxes and tax increases (RS09 HB 53; RS09 HB 102; RS09 HB 143; RS09 HB 144; RS09 HB 236; RS09 HB 347 votes #173, #419; RS10 HB 290; RS10 HB 530)

-          Required titling of ATVs in Kentucky so they can be taxed for revenue (RS09 HB 53)



More Spending and Debt

-          $2.7 billion in new debt ($400,000 in RS09 HB536; $2.2B in RS10 HB 290; $0.8B in RS10 HB 291)

-          Voted to create 5 new unfunded programs that would cost $6.4 million annually ($2.5M in RS09 HB 386; $1.7M in RS09 HB 472; $500,000 in RS10 HB 258; $1.7 M in RS10 HB 376; RS10 HB 513)

-          Created a $15 million taxpayer subsidy of Hollywood film production (RS09 HB 229; ES09 HB 3)

-          Borrows state employee health plan $$ to fund expanded Horse Racing Commission (ES09 HB 3)

-          Voted for a magic spending bill that “funds” a few favored projects out of a “reserve fund” that started out with a deficit of $196 million before this bill is passed (RS09 HB 433)

-          Would create a permanent bailout fund for bad construction loans (RS11 HB 407)

-          Instead of making necessary cuts to balance the budget, kicked a $350 million deficit into the future, creating a new deficit for 2012 (RS11 HB 305)



More Regulation

-          Voted to create 6 new regulatory agencies and fees (RS09 HB 293; RS09 HB 485; RS10 HB 98; RS10 HB 180; RS11 HB 247; RS11 SB 71)

-          Voted to impose 2 new health insurance mandates that that increase Kentuckians’ heath insurance premiums $26 million ($26 million in RS10 HB 159; RS11  SB112)

-          Voted to require a decal to be put on your car if your child is driving (RS10 HB 131)



Bad for Business

-          Voted to punish struggling small businesses in a recession by not allowing them to write off losses  in order to avoid making necessary spending cuts in government (RS10 HB 530)

-          Voted to open businesses to greater litigation by making prohibitions against wage discrimination less clearly defined (RS08 HB 382, RS10 HB 133)

-          Would double-penalize businesses that mistakenly misclassify employees even if they correct the mistake (RS08 HB 654, RS09 HB 392)

-          Helps unions by pushing back the adoption of modern medical guidelines because they are less lucrative in workers’ compensation claims (RS09 HB 333)



Micromanaging Local Education Decisions

-          Would limit teacher planning hours (RS09 HB 346)

-          Created barriers for the school system to discipline and remove troublesome employees who are not directly involved in the classroom (RS09 HB 82)

----------


## clint4liberty

Yes, congratulations to Chris Hightower in this State Representative primary race.

----------


## Michigan11

Congrats to this movement, Thomas Massie and Chris Hightower!!!!! Hellllllllllllllllll yeah.

Let's win Kurt Bills Race in Minnesota too!

Great news just keeps coming, I met a fellow RP supporter tonight too, who posts on the Daily Paul and was fired up about this news... He had an RP shirt on and next thing you know were talking about all the races everything. Good stuff.

----------


## clint4liberty

Marilyn Parker a tea party backed candidate also defeated a RINO in a Republican safe Louisville, Kentucky Metro Council seat.

----------


## BamaFanNKy

> Marilyn Parker a tea party backed candidate also defeated a RINO in a Republican safe Louisville, Kentucky Metro Council seat.


Marilyn Parker (no offense) is psycho.

----------


## angelatc

> State House - District 16 - GOP Primary
> 33 of 33 Precincts Reporting - 100%
>     Name    Party    Votes    Vote %
>     Hightower, Chris    GOP    412    53%
>     Wilson, Kent    GOP    359    47%


Holy crap - that's so close !!! Congratulations, Chris!!!

ETA - Just saw they called it for Thomas.  Amazing - such a great night! Congratulations, Thomas!!!

----------


## clint4liberty

How do you say such a thing?

----------


## Jeremy

Ha, the Dem nominee just said his views on economics are the same as Krugman's!

----------


## yatez112

Congrats, Thomas and Chris!!

----------


## BamaFanNKy

> How do you say such a thing?


She rants about Obama's birth certificate, She blamed Giffords shooting on Obama...... need I continue? She's basically a Sean Hannity crazy train.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Ha, the Dem nominee just said his views on economics are the same as Krugman's!


lol...I'm sure to hear all kinds of nutty stuff from this guy.

----------


## specsaregood

> Congrats, Thomas and Chris!!


*Not just congrats, but THANKS.*  Thanks for doing this guys, no doubt you are both putting yourselves out there, giving up personal pursuits and sacrificing for all of us.

----------


## Adrock

> Ha, the Dem nominee just said his views on economics are the same as Krugman's!


There should be some interesting debates coming up between these two. I am looking forward to them.

----------


## klamath

And this is what the revolution is about. This is what RP is trying to accomplish in the Republican party. Even if RP can only get 20 to 50 solid republicans elected to congress matching his voter numbers it will make a hell of difference on the OUR personal freedom.

----------


## Jeremy

> There should be some interesting debates coming up between these two. I am looking forward to them.


One of the hosts of KET said following Krugman will finish him in the district, hehe.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> That gale force wind you feel are all the sphincters tightening up in DC


^^^  Now THAT was funny.

----------


## trey4sports

> There should be some interesting debates coming up between these two. I am looking forward to them.



why would he debate him? isn't the seat solidly red?

----------


## Adrock

> why would he debate him? isn't the seat solidly red?


I guess he wouldn't have to. It is pretty regular to at least have debate in the general election cycle, even if the other guy is a long shot. I think it would be great to hear someone as smart as Massie school his opponent in Austrian economics.

----------


## RonRules

What do you guys know about Alecia Webb-Edgington? Is she an "establishment" type person?

I've got some interesting charts with her taking votes from Massie in Kenton county.
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...lipping/page80

----------


## tsai3904

> What do you guys know about Alecia Webb-Edgington? Is she an "establishment" type person?
> 
> I've got some interesting charts with her taking votes from Massie in Kenton county.
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...lipping/page80


She's a State Representative in Kenton County.

----------


## BamaFanNKy

$#@! Alecia...... I'm drunk for Liberty!

----------


## 1836

> What do you guys know about Alecia Webb-Edgington? Is she an "establishment" type person?
> 
> I've got some interesting charts with her taking votes from Massie in Kenton county.
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...lipping/page80


The important thing is, Thomas won.

Unbelievably, he won with such a high percentage that the establishment could not have stolen the race from him if they wanted to!

----------


## Sola_Fide

> The important thing is, Thomas won.
> 
> Unbelievably, *he won with such a high percentage that the establishment could not have stolen the race from him if they wanted to!*


Bingo.

----------


## madfoot

Great victory for the movement, congrats KY.

----------


## anaconda

Results:

http://www.timesunion.com/news/artic...ce-3575929.php

----------


## randomname

what do our chances look like against the Dem candidate? will the GOP back Massie?

----------


## Sola_Fide

> what do our chances look like against the Dem candidate? will the GOP back Massie?


The Democrat has no chance and the establishment has no choice but to back Thomas (although you hear rumblings that the establishment types want to stick it to Thomas by supporting the Dem....its not going to happen).

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

Congrats! All around!

----------


## Appalachia

Great job everyone!

----------

